# Advice on next years music



## lonerogue2 (Sep 30, 2008)

*ambient all the way*

I guess it really depends on the type of haunter you are. Personally, I would stay away from the "Monster Mash" songs, and stick to good old fashion ambient soundscapes. I'm not saying one is better than the other, just my personal preference. 

One of my all time favorite halloween music cd is, of course, Midnight Syndicate. I also tried my hand at creating my own digital halloween soundscape entitled Requiem of Sorrow, which, if you would like, can be downloaded for free here: http://www.rgiammaria.com/requiem.zip

If you like it, please feel free to use it  

p.s. I know i plug my cd alot, but i am just looking for honest feedback, and hoping somone uses it lol


----------

